# Snow



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

What music do you like to listen to/ want to listen to while watching it snow? (Light snow or Blizzard)

For me, now it's Prokofiev's 1st Violin Concerto, it's ice cold in tone, I tried listening to it while it was snowing outside, and it worked perfectly.


----------



## CageFan (Dec 2, 2010)

Florida is the only state without snow in USA but it is freezing cold outside, I am listening to shostakovich waltz No.2, that might do the job. no sleepers wake, no little fugue, no spring song today. However, I found Shosta's _Romance from the Gadfly Suite _is more in tone if it were snowing.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> What music do you like to listen to/ want to listen to while watching it snow? (Light snow or Blizzard)
> 
> For me, now it's Prokofiev's 1st Violin Concerto, it's ice cold in tone, I tried listening to it while it was snowing outside, and it worked perfectly.


Have you heard the famous Szigeti recording? No good for snow; a hurricane maybe?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Snow music to me is the first movement of Beethoven's C# minor quartet, because the motifs circle around and drift like snowfall. Also because the first time I heard it I was looking out the window, watching snow fall.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Have you heard the famous Szigeti recording? No good for snow; a hurricane maybe?


Yes I have heard it! I loved it. Sure, the scherzo doesn't fit the mood, but I think parts of the 1st and 3rd movements are just perfect for the mood. Especially that recurring theme which ends both those movements.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*snow?*






I like to stay at home....LOL

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*the one who sings*

is my bambino

Martin


----------

